# RIMS controller build



## Phatsailing (2/5/14)

Can I start with a photo of a desired final product and request a working diagram for completion. Assuming we're using a 2200W element, a safe (if not over worked system for redundancy) would help path through the mountains of elaborate info out there... This would be intended for mashing only. (boil on gas). Homebrewtalk has some dual systems with low res diagrams but hoping I can request keeping it simple and safe. cheers


----------



## seamad (2/5/14)

Have a look at the auber website, the pid manuals ( online )have wiring diagrams. The ramp/soak model with ssr relay is the one you want. They also sell ssr's switches etc. If you can't figure it out from there get a sparky. I am not a sparky but made my own control box, which I believe is illegal in QLD. I did get a mates son who is a sparky to check it out though, mind you I had used it a few times by then.
I doubt anyone will supply you with a detailed diagram for legal reasons.The auber diagrams are pretty simple though.
cheers
sean


----------



## booargy (2/5/14)

If you haven't started buying components I would look at a brauduino controler.
It will give you a simpler and more relevant interface than the PID microcontroler, it can be updated and has more options to upgrade as the software grows and the hardware is much cheaper and basicly the same .
the downside is programming but it is easy to learn how to flash the Arduino with downloaded software.
Just something to think about.


----------

